# wash care labels help needed!



## loopywear (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all,

this is my first post on the forums! i am based in the uk and i have everything i need to start my t-shirt buisness including a heat press, custom hang tags, custom transfers and i have finally found continental clothing as my garment manufacturer.

but there is one problem, the garments have no neck label which is perfect but they do have the continental name and logo on one side of the wash care label, my question is - is there anyway to remove the logo on the wash tag or any way to cover it up with my own?

relabeling the t-shirt is far too much hassel especially when your printing 3 seperate transfers on the t-shirt too. continental clothing offer a custom service but there minimum order is 150 of each which is too much to start with.

any help is appreachiated

thanks in advance
dan


----------



## Slydaug (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been told that a seam ripper can be used to remove the tag. Maybe you can leave the tag and just add ours.. just a thught. I have the same problem.

Slydaug


----------



## cosmicjim (Sep 10, 2007)

Is the washcare label on the neck or in the side? If it's in the side, why do you need to remove it?

I'm slightly confused. How did you plan on labeling your shirt in the first place?
Your own neck label? tag or transfer? Or did you plan on no label other than the wash care?


----------

